
Dark Reader: A Chrome extension for darkening websites - MichaelBurge
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dark-reader/eimadpbcbfnmbkopoojfekhnkhdbieeh?hl=en
======
MichaelBurge
I use a 3-monitor setup that covers about 135 degrees of vision, so it's
annoying when there's a high brightness contrast between different windows.
All bright is too much light, so I use a dark emacs theme(Heroku Theme), a
green-on-black terminal, tinted glasses that filter light, and now this
darkening Chrome extension.

Maybe someone else would hear about such a setup and find the idea useful.

